
Trying to take back control of your mental health - feroz1
Hi all,<p>I recently wrote this post (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;psiloveyou.xyz&#x2F;married-to-someone-with-anxiety-d5bab822ba2d) that prompted a really good discussion on HN - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13037164<p>After speaking with my wife, and reading comments people we had, we thought we&#x27;d try and write a follow up that is aimed at looking at more practical advice. Specifically we have looked at what helped us.<p>Hope it is of some use and feel free to add comments so I can update the article with other people&#x27;s suggestion.<p>The article is here - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getinspired365.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;taking-back-control-of-your-mental-health<p>thanks
======
feroz1
My new article - [http://www.getinspired365.com/articles/taking-back-
control-o...](http://www.getinspired365.com/articles/taking-back-control-of-
your-mental-health)

Original article - [http://www.getinspired365.com/articles/married-to-someone-
wi...](http://www.getinspired365.com/articles/married-to-someone-with-anxiety)

HN Discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13037164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13037164)

